# noise pollution



## Mallarme

Cum se spune noise pollution pe romaneste?

Am gandit la "poluarea zgomotului" dar nu se gaseste pe google... 

(apropo "am gandit la.." e corect?  Vreau sa zic I thought of.../ I came up with...)

Multumesc! si o zi buna!


----------



## Kraus

I'd suggest "poluarea acustică" 

"M-am gîndit" should be correct, but I think "am gîndit" is OK too.


----------



## david_carmen

Mult mai folosită este sintagma *poluare sonoră*.

O diferenţă de nuanţă:
"Am gândit că…" (verb tranzitiv) înseamnă "am considerat că…"
"M-am gândit la..." sau "m-am gândit că…" (verb intranzitiv şi reflexiv) înseamnă "am reflectat la…"


----------



## Mallarme

Mulţumesc mult david_carmen şi kraus.

David,

Atunci, pot să spun: "m-am gândit la 'poluarea zgomotului'" ca să spun că am avut ideea asta ca traducerea sintagmei noise pollution?


----------



## david_carmen

Da, este corect să spui:
"M-am gândit la poluarea *sonoră*."


Dacă foloseşti exprimarea "Am gândit", atunci ar trebui să spui:
"Am gândit că poluarea *sonoră* este/reprezintă…" (+ceva).


----------



## OldAvatar

david_carmen said:


> Da, este corect să spui:
> "M-am gândit la poluarea *sonoră*."
> 
> 
> Dacă foloseşti exprimarea "Am gândit", atunci ar trebui să spui:
> "Am gândit că poluarea *sonoră* este/reprezintă…" (+ceva).



*Poluare fonică *este expresia consacrată.


----------



## david_carmen

Completarea ta e bine-venită, OldAvatar.
Şi în engleză, pentru *poluare fonică* există *phonic pollution*, iar lui *poluare sonoră* i-ar corespunde *noise pollution*, însă ambele sintagme sunt general admise şi perfect sinonime, aşadar pot fi traduse cu oricare dintre formulări, alegerea depinde doar de preferinţa utilizatorului.


----------

